# Started My Glassing Project!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Me and my partner who build custom enclosures for customers here locally finally started on my glass trunk setup.....

We are using two JL Audio 10w3 DVC subwoofers 4ohm running at 1 ohm powered by a Ma Audio rack style amp it supplies 750watt RMS at 1 ohm...the internal volume is roughly 2.50 cubic feet and the port will be tuned at 40 hz....we made the slide out amp rack from an office desk keyboard drawer ..so far our design is turning out nice we still have much to do this is all we did to day for one day of work all done in my back yard...the box will be painted metallic silver and the amp rack will be painted black...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

the fabric looks really saggy.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Binger said:


> the fabric looks really saggy.



this is just the 1st layer will will be using fiberglass mat on the next layers :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

That just gives it its basic shape. Now is when the fun begins. Looks good so far, make sure you keep the pics updated. Oh and good luck, and take your time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks aight. I don't like the actual setup of the speakers, jus the way they're facing, they're going to be facing right into the corners of the trunk, I jus think it looks...weird.

Have you test-fitted the entire thing in your trunk? It would be a shame if you did all that work and it doesn't fit through the opening.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

yea... how easy will it be to get that in the boot?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks good :thumbup: but why didn't you do the build inside your trunk? 
it's a lot easier then trying to shove that thing in your trunk after it's finished.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

we have test fitted everything it wil fit in the trunk great...I'm not building anything in my trunk that I cannot take out later my car is used daily for family use and car shows on the side...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was gonna say, the way you are so anal about the details on your car, I was sure you test fit it already....lol


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Here is layer number two layer one we used a bed sheet to let the resin cure over the bracing in the enclosure for the MDF speaker rings now I’m using a baby blanket as layer number two I layed it out tonight and will apply resin later on this week...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good so far


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

never seen someone use two layers for shape, although in that first picture, everything was saggy as hell. definately a big improvement man. i like the JL logo in the middle (not a big fan of JL, but the logo looks good there).


haha makin me look bad. i've been meaning to get my glass started, but i can't bring myself to work outside in this weather (as of right now, its 9*F outside). spring is coming, soon enough. im holding off til it's at least 50*F outside lol.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> looks good :thumbup: but why didn't you do the build inside your trunk?
> it's a lot easier then trying to shove that thing in your trunk after it's finished.



yea but if he did that, then he would also need to sand it inside the car and then paint it inside the car.....so that wouldnt work. plus, working with fiberglass can be pretty messy at times.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

maxedout97maxima said:


> Here is layer number two layer one we used a bed sheet to let the resin cure over the bracing in the enclosure for the MDF speaker rings now I’m using a baby blanket as layer number two I layed it out tonight and will apply resin later on this week...


How many layers are you planing to put on it, if anymore? For third layer use BURBERRY Linen it would make it look hot. NOT J/K


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

umm...I've never seen it done this way. The research I've done shows that its best to do multiple layers but add each as the previous is curing. Dosn't waiting a week or so to add the next layer keep them from really bonding together?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Binger said:


> Dosn't waiting a week or so to add the next layer keep them from really bonding together?



no, once the layer cures, u can prep it for more layers quite easily.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Glassin’ Action...applying layers of fiberglass resin..............


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

test fitting subs, I have much more work to do..it’s going pretty good for my 1st time trying something new like a fiberglass job...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Are you going to finish it up with a nice smoothing layer of bondo?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Are you going to finish it up with a nice smoothing layer of bondo?



I started the long hard process of sanding today using a palm sander and 60 to 80 grit sand paper...this part of the process is very time consuming but fun overall...later on I will add bondo to various spots then prime and sand more then get ready for paint......


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

does each sub have its own chamber? or are they sharing space. How many cubic feet is it?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> does each sub have its own chamber? or are they sharing space. How many cubic feet is it?



they share the airpspace it's roughly 2.50 cubic feet...


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

You can use whats known as ICING instead of Bondo, its basically the same, its used for filling small dimples and imperfections in the texture. You can find it here: 

http://www.hzemall.com/hzemall_folder/product/hzemall_product.htm


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Woo hoo bondo.......


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its comming together nicley. So are you going to match the paint to your trunk? Or are you doing other things to the trunk as well?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Its comming together nicley. So are you going to match the paint to your trunk? Or are you doing other things to the trunk as well?


I'm gonna paint the enclosure metallic silver


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I need some help I’m caught in a dilemma on painting my sub enclosure I’m going to do the entire enclosure in metallic silver but I’m stuck on what to do about the JL logo do I paint it silver too then put a black outline around it or do I paint the logo all black so it “sits” out up against the silver? Some of you photoshop kings help me out on my design thank you...............


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try a pistripe mask. paint it metallic silver, paint your own pinstripe around the border, then maybe do a frosted or cool looking edge around the letters. After that, clearcoat the whole thing.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

primered then 1st layers of paint done today tomorrow I’m gonna mask off the logo and paint it gloss black then apply a white JL Audio decal on top of the black so it will match the dust caps on the subs we used the decal as a template to cut out the raised logo....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

OOOOOOO......shinney.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm...having worked with fiberglass for a long time myself, i wouldnt mind giving u some advice.....


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I stripped the “bright metallic silver” paint off and I’m going to try a gunmetal color a softer silver look, the metallic was too loud or bright for me...



trial and error is the best teacher I learn 



what can ya tell me PM me please..I'm open for other information after all this is my 1st time trying this... :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea the 1st color reminded me of okie chrome...lol
Personally, I would pint the enclosure the aame color as the car. That way it would flow with the look of your car.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> I stripped the “bright metallic silver” paint off and I’m going to try a gunmetal color a softer silver look, the metallic was too loud or bright for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i'll keep the "tips" public so that other people with questions or interest can read up as well.

1. after u laid the glass, u should have sanded the surface pretty good to get an even surface

2. dont know how many layers u added, but u couldve used liquid fiberglass to strengthen the box more(kitty hair)

3. after sanding the glass down with a sanding block, u should have laid more layers of bondo

4. using a sanding block is always wayy better than doing by hand because this way u can get smooth EVEN surfaces(your hand isnt even)

5. short of that, i give u props for that being ur first attempt at it.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

my 1st try at glassing an enclosure I used over 3 gallons of fiberglass resin I used a baby blanket for my 1st layer it was a cotton/polyester combination material easily stretchable and soaked up resin really well (this enclosure is solid as a rock, I stood on top of it and it’s strong(I weigh 190lbs) a half a pound of bondo pint of bondo, numerous sheets of sand paper 60, 80, 100, 150, 240 grit, many pairs of gloves, paint brushes, staples/staple gun, a palm sander, 3 cans of primer, 4 cans of gunmetal paint, 2 cans of clear, 3 cans of gloss black paint I learned that glassing is a tedious job, it’s messy, time consuming(you must have patience), aggravating & fun to see a design all your own start to unfold and look like something unique is really cool...I have about 40 hours of work and about $200 in materials (fiberglass is about $30.00 a gallon) in this enclosure the longest project on my Maxima I have done to this day most of my projects take a few hours or done over a few days...I worked on this after work about an hour or two a day and a many hours on weekends this cold, rainy weather around here did not help either....I see why shops charge so much for glass work because of the time and effort you must put in to achieve a great finished design...I will definitely do another one........overall I’m satisfied with how my design came out I had it brainstormed/visualized in my head but now I see it done my hard work has paid off....it’s not “perfect” but good enough for me on my 1st try...I learned many things on this project doing your own mods teaches you, you learn by trial and error...and it saves you money by not having to pay a shop to do it for you....(side note this is not a how-to on fiberglassing this is just what I did on my 1st try on my next job I will do some things different) 

as they say on Discovery Channel’s “MONSTER GARAGE” this project was stamped done today....

enclosure painted gunmetal/raised JL AUDIO logo painted black
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/100_9607.jpg

JL AUDIO decal applied(I clear coated over the decal)
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/100_9612.jpg

me hooking it all up









amp rack closed









amp rack open/sliding out









for all pics in order go here.......
http://www.rankmyride.com/?page=cars/view&HPID=562&pnum=1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i mean, im gonna be honest with u, its not a bad job at all for a first timer...not bad at all. however..the crucial part with jobs like these come from the sanding.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> i mean, im gonna be honest with u, its not a bad job at all for a first timer...not bad at all. however..the crucial part with jobs like these come from the sanding.



very very true thanks for your honest comment... :cheers:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks awesome...especially for a first timer!

:thumbup:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> i mean, im gonna be honest with u, its not a bad job at all for a first timer...not bad at all. however..the crucial part with jobs like these come from the sanding.


I agree...looking at the 2 pics of it from the front it kind of has a cellulite look to it...some dips and high spots that could have been smoothed out alittle more with kitty hair and some more sanding.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good, but how much space is behind there, and is each sub in its own chamber?


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Yea, good job for a first time. Its about what mine looked like the first time i did it. Sanding is so hard to judge, cause you get impatient....or at least thats what i found. The way around it for me, was to sand it once, wash it...picutre what it would be like painted...and work from that. Also, i started with a 40 grit to smooth, then up to 80, then 200, then 400, then 2000, then 4000. It came out really smooth. Just dont get in a rear end accident....fiberglass shatters...lol. You could wet sand it too, to make sure its really really smooth.

How much space you got in each compartment...does it reach the cubic volume reqs for the JL's?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

thank you for all the compliments..I get the same response locally this set up has to be seen in person w/the sliding amp rack...

there is roughly 2.0 cubic feet of internal volume after subwoofer displacement this enclosure is a common chamber enclosure...for sealed JL Audio specs are 0.60 to 0.90 cubic feet so I'm good on air space...


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I added my neons today 4 18” Blue tubes(already had the one 18" tube in the center and the 2 10" tubes in my spare tire well)



















reflection off of my Audiobahn Bass Driver


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice step by step pics good job :cheers:


----------

